# Biken in und um Hamburg



## *blacksheep* (24. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich wohne noch nicht lange in HH und frage mich, ob es hier Möglichkeiten gibt, weitgehend abseits normaler Strasse etwas Kondition aufzubauen. Ich fahre recht ungern auf den offiziellen Radwegen, weil die 1. baulich ungenügend sind und 2. mir da einfach zuviele Fussgänger vors Rad springen.

Konditionell bin ich ziemlich schlecht drauf, sodass es wichtig wäre, ne schöne Strecke in der Gegend Fuhlsbüttel oder Langenhorn zu finden. 

Bin für jeden noch so kleinen Tipp dankbar.

Es grüsst herzlich,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (24. März 2003)

Moin Janus,

zu Fuhlsbüttel/Langenhorn fällt mir eigentlich nur der Alsterwanderweg ein. Den kann man bis rauf nach Kayhude nach Herzenslust befahren. Allerdings werden dir ba so einem Wetter an einem freien Tag (Sa./So./Feiertag) auch nicht gerade wenig Wanderer vor das Rad springen.

Moment mal ...


> Ich fahre recht ungern auf den offiziellen Radwegen, weil die 1. *baulich ungenügend* sind und ...


Wie ist denn das zu verstehen ... "baulich ungenügend"?
Du fährst nicht zufällig Rennrad? Denn für ein MTB kann es doch sowas gar nicht geben 

Und wenn es dir ein wenig nach Höhenmetern gelüstet, dann sind die Harburger Berge im Süden Hamburgs genau das richtige. Ist übrigens DER Spot für MTB'ler in und um Hamburg.

Nicht so viele Höhenmeter aber auch eine sehr schöne Landschaft gibt's hier oben bei mir in Ahrensburg.
Sowohl Ahrensburg als auch die Harburger Berge erreicht man auch bequem mit dem öffentlichem Nahverkehr.

Wie sieht's denn zeitlich bei dir aus? Arbeitest Du im Schichtdienst oder hast Du auch mal in der Woche so ab 16/17:00Uhr Zeit?
Dann könnte ich dir mal die Stormansche Schweiz hier in Schleswig-Holstein ein wenig näher bringen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Wie sieht's denn zeitlich bei dir aus? Arbeitest Du im Schichtdienst oder hast Du auch mal in der Woche so ab 16/17:00Uhr Zeit?
> Dann könnte ich dir mal die Stormansche Schweiz hier in Schleswig-Holstein ein wenig näher bringen!
> 
> ...


Sorry, die Frage hat sich erledigt! Ich habe gerade mal in dein Profil geschaut. Du studierst ja hier in Hamburg. Das heißt ja soviel wie "ich habe eigentlich immer Zeit"  

Ach so, was ich vergaß:
HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN in der IBC


----------



## Bischi (24. März 2003)

Endlich mal jemand aus Fuhlsbüttel der auch "viel Zeit hat"  

Wo genau wohnst Du denn? Der Alsterwanderweg ist doch schon mal gar nicht so schlecht um nach der Arbeit lol noch ´n paar Km zu fahren ... 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Wie ist denn das zu verstehen ... "baulich ungenügend"?
> Du fährst nicht zufällig Rennrad? Denn für ein MTB kann es doch sowas gar nicht geben
> 
> *



Nun, eigentlich fahre ich ein ausreichend gefedertes MTB, aber mein wunder Hintern freut sich über jede Erhebung des Radweges und Erhebungen gibts da en masse! Ich hab erst vor ein paar Tagen angefangen zu biken, sodass mein Sitzfleisch noch nicht viel abkann, von meinem mörderisch harten Sattel mal ganz zu schweigen....*ggg*

BTW: Danke für die nette Begrüssung.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *Endlich mal jemand aus Fuhlsbüttel der auch "viel Zeit hat"
> 
> Wo genau wohnst Du denn?
> mfg, Bischi *




Ganz genau: Alsterkrugchaussee...

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (24. März 2003)

Hey Janus,

vor dem Bischi würde ich mich aber in Acht nehmen. Der ist derzeit fix schnell, hat er doch derzeit ein Bike ohne Bremsen 

Scherz beiseite, Bischi wäre wohl der richtige "Trainingspartner" für dich, der muß auch noch für das Trailfest im Harz hart trainieren  

Ich hoffe dich dann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ich hoffe dich dann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft mal persönlich kennen zu lernen!*



Jederzeit gerne!! Added mich doch einfach in euer ICQ und nem Treffen aufn kühles Alsterwasser steht nix mehr im Wege!

So long,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *... und nem Treffen aufn kühles Alsterwasser steht nix mehr im Wege!*


Da bringst Du mich ja schon wieder auf eine Idee ...


----------



## Bischi (24. März 2003)

> hat er doch derzeit ein Bike ohne Bremsen



*möööööööööp*    Seit heute nicht mehr


----------



## Kaiowana (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> Nicht so viele Höhenmeter aber auch eine sehr schöne Landschaft gibt's hier oben bei mir in Ahrensburg.
> Sowohl Ahrensburg als auch die Harburger Berge erreicht man auch bequem mit dem öffentlichem Nahverkehr.



Hi Janus,
Rabbit macht es vor: Ein bißchen Lokalpatriotismus muß einfach sein!

Aus diesem Grund kann ich Dir sagen, dass es hier bei Quickborn das Himmelmoor gibt. Das ist ne nette Ecke, man kann satte Höhenmillimeter machen (von Höhenmeter würde ich weniger sprechen wollen). Vor allem gibt es hier schon paar nette, lange, und enge Trails. Unsere Ecke ist auf alle Fälle ne Tour wert.

Bis dahin
Kaiowana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (25. März 2003)

Was ich noch wärmstens ans Herz legen kann, ist BLANKENESE, seit ich dort Sylvester eine absolut geniale Tour gemacht habe...

Steiluferwald direkt an der Elbe mit super Ausblicken, Höhenmetern (!) und genial-trickigen kurzen Up- und Downhills sowie Treppen, wenn man möchte...


----------



## Rabbit (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Was ich noch wärmstens ans Herz legen kann, ist BLANKENESE, seit ich dort Sylvester eine absolut geniale Tour gemacht habe...
> Steiluferwald direkt an der Elbe mit super Ausblicken, Höhenmetern (!) und genial-trickigen kurzen Up- und Downhills sowie Treppen, wenn man möchte... *


Mag ja sein, aber versuche das nicht bei Sonntagsausflugwetter am Wochenende oder einem Feiertag. Dann herrscht dort nämlich immer lustige Völkerwanderung!
Syslvester mögt ihr ja ziemlich alleine unterwegs gewesen sein, aber ab den ersten wärmenden Frühlingssonnenstrahlen ist Blankenese tabu (mal abgesehen davon, daß das Befahren des Elbwanderweges auch mit Fahrrädern nicht erlaubt ist).


----------



## Bischi (25. März 2003)

> mal abgesehen davon, daß das Befahren des Elbwanderweges auch mit Fahrrädern nicht erlaubt ist



Wie jetzt?  Das werd´ ich nachher doch direkt mal testen


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. März 2003)

Hi Leute,

hab heute ne kleine Tour im Stadtpark unternommen. Da scheinen sich Fussgänger und Radler ja ganz gut zu akzeptieren. Hatte mir fest vorgenommen, ein vorbildlicher, rücksichtsvoller, zuvorkommender und vor allem höflicher Biker zu sein. Zumindest mit der Höflichkeit scheints echt schwierig zu werden, angesichts zig Fussgänger die mir nix dir nix auf dem Radweg rumtorkeln oder mal eben vom Fussgängerweg ohne Vorwarnung auf den Radweg springen. Natürlich MIR prompt vor die Nase...Leider hab ich einen völlig blinden Hans-Guck-In-Die-Luft einen Idioten genannt...Konnte heute 2 mal gerade eben so nen Sturz vermeiden. Ist wohl keine gute Idee, ohne sein Bike zu kennen in der Nähe von Fussgängern zu fahren. Scheiss SPDs, hätte mich nach ner Vollbremsung fast hingelegt. Kam echt in der letzten 1/10 Sekunde raus aus den Dingern....LOL...War für die nachfolgenden Radler bestimmt ein Bild für Götter...ROFL

Aber was erzähle ich Euch...ich fürchte dieses Schicksal teilen sich alle Radler in HH oder sonstirgendwo!

Es grüsst Euch herzlich,

Janus

P.S. Danke für die vielen Tipps, werde mich wohl erst mal auf den Alsterwanderweg einschiessen.


----------



## Die Tante T. (26. März 2003)

SPD ist eh ******** ! ...ähhh...das Pedal ! ;-) ! Nein, wenn Du echt Kondition aufbauen willst kannst Du auch von Dir aus locker nach Norderstedt auf den Rodelberg wo immer der Stevenscup stattfindet. Das ist zwar landschaftlich ne glatte 6 aber der Kondition tut der Berg verdammt gut. Den kann man von allen Seiten rauf und runter fahren und rauf und runter und rauf und runter und rauf und runter ! Ja ich gestehe, als ich noch hautenge Klamotten getragen habe, habe ich da immer trainiert !


----------



## RBS (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Was ich noch wärmstens ans Herz legen kann, ist BLANKENESE, seit ich dort Sylvester eine absolut geniale Tour gemacht habe...
> 
> Steiluferwald direkt an der Elbe mit super Ausblicken, Höhenmetern (!) und genial-trickigen kurzen Up- und Downhills sowie Treppen, wenn man möchte... *



Da bin ich gerade hin gezogen (weshalb ich leider ohne Netzzugang unabgemeldet nicht am SfdW teilnehmen konnte) und hätte nichts dagegen, wenn mir mal ein Trailkundiger die nettesten Ecken zeigen könnte.

Bin schon rund um den Waseberg unterwegs gewesen und habe einige sehr reizvolle Trails entdeckt. Viele enden aber als Sackgasse oder an steilen Treppen. Da muss es doch wohl auch noch andere Wege geben.

Fußgänger habe ich auf den Trails trotz bestem Wetter nicht viele gesehen, da die Masse der Leute unten auf dem Elbwanderweg unterwegs ist.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RBS _
> *Bin schon rund um den Waseberg unterwegs gewesen und habe einige sehr reizvolle Trails entdeckt. Viele enden aber als Sackgasse oder an steilen Treppen.*


Was heißt hier eigentlich ... enden ... an steilen Treppen?
Das heißt doch eher, daß der Trail da erst richtig anfängt 

Und sag' mal, mußt Du dein Bike denn auch in die neue Wohnung nehmen oder hast Du jetzt einen Kellerplatz?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## RBS (29. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Und sag' mal, mußt Du dein Bike denn auch in die neue Wohnung nehmen oder hast Du jetzt einen Kellerplatz?*



Ich sach nur: Garage!

Was für ein Luxus. Der Haken an der Sache ist nur, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr gezwungen bin, nach jeder Tour mein Bike zu putzen. Jetzt muss ich mich richtig disziplinieren. Etwas leichter wird mir die Sache hoffentlich dadurch gemacht, dass bei schönem Wetter mein neuer Nachbar regelmäßig vor seiner Garage sitzt und an seinem alten Auto rumschraubt. Geteiltes Leid ...

Gruß
Robert


----------



## madbull (29. März 2003)

Warum bitte eigentlich das Bike putzen???   

Wozu? Wegen der paar Gramm Dreck, die das Gewicht in die Höhe treiben? Um auf der Anfahrt zur Tour in U- und S-Bahn schöner zu sein (man wird doch so eher für einen Eisdielenposer gehalten..)?

Das einzige, das nach jeder Fahrt Beachtung und Pflege bedarf, ist der Antrieb, vor allem die Kette! Der Rest ist unnötig...

Echte Mountain Biker sind dreckig, samt Bike!

An Bluey klebt noch Dreck vom letzten Jahr...


----------



## RBS (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Das einzige, das nach jeder Fahrt Beachtung und Pflege bedarf, ist der Antrieb, vor allem die Kette! Der Rest ist unnötig...
> 
> Echte Mountain Biker sind dreckig, samt Bike!
> ...



Und das von jemandem mit blauen Lenkergriffen...  

Aber ein bisschen Brunox für die Gabel wird doch wohl auch noch erlaubt sein 
 .

Mal im Ernst - bisher musste ich mein Bike immer in sterilem Zustand vorführen, damit uns der Zugang zur Wohnung nicht verwehrt wurde. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch immer gleich die Kette gereinigt und frisch geschmiert. Seit ich glücklicher Garagenbesitzer bin, konnte ich mich dazu nicht mehr durchringen. Das muss wieder besser werden. Aber spätestens wenn das Chainsuck-Theater bei mir wieder losgehen sollte, werde ich mich wieder liebevoller um meine Kette kümmern.

Gruß
Robert


----------

